# Summer BBQ large group 3-2-1 RIBS



## warthog (May 6, 2010)

I will be cooking for a fairly large group July 4th weekend. My question is has anyone ever done 3-2-1 ribs and after the second phase placing the foiled ribs in the fridge for the last phase the next day. I would probably heat them directly over charcoal. This way I could re configue my CharGriller for direct grilling the day of the BBQ. Also planning on doing pulled pork. I intend to do the butts on my UDS which I can get going the evening before.Comments and ideas welcome.


----------



## glgoodwin (May 6, 2010)

I would say reheating on the grill would probably work great (better than a microwave.)  If i was doing it I would probably go ahead and finish the 3-2-1 method completely ( which I typically dont foil but thats personel preference) so the ribs are only in need of reheating.  Thats just my humble opinion.


----------



## rbranstner (May 6, 2010)

I would probably finish them totally and reheat on the grill or in the oven if you have one the next day. The Grill would give them a nice flavor especially if you put some BBQ sauce on them and caramelize them up a bit. Also you could wrap them in foil or in one of those foil pans with tinfoil over the top and slowly bring them up to temp.


----------



## randya (May 6, 2010)

I tried your way and did not like to outcome. I agree with gthe others and comple
te them/ and reheat on the grill with the BBQ sause.. good luck post the pictures... thanks


----------



## mballi3011 (May 6, 2010)

I'm with everyone here and smoke fully and re heat on grill.


----------



## mythmaster (May 6, 2010)

I'm glad that I stumbled across this thread since I only have enough room in my MES to do 1-1.5 racks of ribs.  I was planning on making some for a crowd on the 4th, too, and these comments have really helped.  Thanks, everyone!


----------



## warthog (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies.  Looks I'm going to do the whole process and just toss the racks on the grill to heat up the next day. We like to keep em dry rubbed and let our guests pick out what sauce they would like, if any.


----------



## eaglewing (May 7, 2010)

*Always cook to finish!!
Methods of re-heating can be experimented with to produce the best flavor and texture. I agree about foil panning and warming that way.

However, when I have a couple racks left over at my house, maybe it's the way I take it slow, but microwaving ribs has always been one of the best ways for me to duplicate the way they came off the smoker.**
I think it's the fat juices and the way the micro heats the bone centers and turns them into mini hot rods that heat the surrounding meat...

But you can't do that for a GROUP so I have to go along with the charcoal re-heating... **





*


----------

